# New Edge(CycloDS clone?) card at DX for $28



## PBC (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello, I was looking around online and stumbled across the name of a new slot 1 card. I looked up this "Edge" slot 1 and got some info. It is being compared to R4 and DSTT so far. The Manual   Looks like its on par with those carts. Haven't heard anything else about it so far.

On the same webpage I found the reference to the Edge card I also found a strange piece of hardware...Usb DATA? transfer cable
This is a USB cable...looks like the other end going into the POWER port of the DS. I actually have a USB charger for the DS and it was not advertised as a "DATA" transfer cable like this one. I thought the website may have mistakenly labeled and charger as a DATA transfer cable..BUT when you take a closer look at the box it says printed on it "For transfer and download data from PC". 

ANyone know the real deal on either on of these devices??


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 25, 2008)

There's only 2 pins in the charge port of the ds, so It's only for power and ground, no data.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I guess we will hear more about this soon enough.

But I say the market is already filled with enough flashcards


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe it's a clone of some card, like an N-Card or DSTT.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 25, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's got a snazzy box!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Whatever it is, it's got a snazzy box!


I was just gonna say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also think it may be a clone of something else. We can check this by somebody looking at the firmware, but I have no time


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever it is, it's got a snazzy box!
> > We can check this by somebody looking at the firmware, but I have no time


I thought the same hoping someone else would do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I have time, I'll compare the firmware with some other flashcards, like R4.

I can't believe that GBATemp could have missed a new card, so it must be a clone of some sort


----------



## MaHe (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a CycloDS clone ...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> It's a CycloDS clone ...


Proof?


----------



## euphemism (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a CycloDS clone ...
> ...



Read the CycloDS site, this manual for the edge is almost entirely ripped from TeamCyclops, sound like they are mimicking the OS as well.

edit: Yep, it sounds like a clone.


----------



## paul1991 (Jan 25, 2008)

Supports MicroSDHC cards up to 32GB 
Plays Commercial NDS ROM 
Plays Homebrew NDS ROMS 
Touch to execute OS system 
Works with Moonshell for multimedia playback such as movies and MP3’s 
Frequently updated OS for best compatibility 
Action Replay compatible cheat system 
Brighntess adjustment for NDSL 
In game reset 
Full download play support 
Supports slot 2 expansions 
Multi language user interface 
Save game saves directly to Micro SD 
Automatic save game type detection 
Supports clean ROMs 
Robust non-spring loaded Micro SD slot 
Micro SDHC card reader included  

From their site.
Not Ncard, but maybe TTDS?

It also says that you can disable Auto-DLDI patching by holding select while booting homebrew. This is not a feature I know of with any other cart. They might be legit.


----------



## Kamgusta (Jan 25, 2008)

Tell DealExtreme about this. So we can have a replacement of DSTT.


FIRST REVIEW:

http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?hl=it&la.../07/n-9507.html

Seems Good.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 26, 2008)

The box contents remind me of the Cyclo. lol


----------



## 4saken (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep the shell looks very similar too, except that the micro SD doesn't stick out for the black one.

EDIT: If the price is low, and you can somehow swap the Cyclo DS Evo firmware onto it, then this will probably be very popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the box is definitely a change


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually this could be original, or just have different compression than the cyclods, The cheat file and the menu are both encrypted, i haven't been able to get very far with decrypting it as i have no way of knowing how its encrypted and by the looks of it this card has no on-board memory for the flash so it must decompress it on boot which means theres only one way to decrypt it, which is to dump the actel chips rom and disassemble that which is not very easy at all.

EDIT: LOL this is just a CycloDS clone, i looked at the dldi driver for the EDGE moonshell and low and behold it say CycloDS


----------



## James B. (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> There's only 2 pins in the charge port of the ds, so It's only for power and ground, no data.



Noo Noo..

Why can I plug my special headphones into that very slot and hear sound?

I bought them especially for the GBA:SP and they have the same port.

There has to be Data 0 and 1 in that connector, along with power 0 and 1.

EDIT: Still unlikely that they can actually write to the card through this though. Just thought I'd share :].


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 26, 2008)

That cable looks like a mini usb to usb cable, nothing special.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(paul1991 @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Supports MicroSDHC cards up to 32GB
> Plays Commercial NDS ROM
> Plays Homebrew NDS ROMS
> Touch to execute OS system
> ...



That feature is exclusive to the CycloDS Evo.


----------



## Urza (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I know there was a member here who had a review sample back in early December, but wanted to keep it hush-hush at the time.

If he hops online I'll see if he wants to post his thoughts on the device.


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 26, 2008)

Ironic how cloners are getting cloned now (Think Cyclo Slot 2 series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Ironic how cloners are getting cloned now (Think Cyclo Slot 2 series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SuperCard was a clone of the GBAMP2, and it was cloned by Team Cyclops


----------



## PBC (Jan 26, 2008)

Perhaps I should have said "New Clone Slot 1?". Thats what it looks like people are finding =) Anyways its is good to see some new clones about. And pretty much the answer I was looking for on that Data transfer cable is that its bunk, I just don't understand why they would falsely label it.


----------



## Kamgusta (Jan 26, 2008)

Where can I buy it?


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah i've been wanting to get new slot1 card and if this is a cyclods clone and cheaper, im sold.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 26, 2008)

wow, nice find! A Cyclo clone, hopefully much cheaper. If it can run the Cyclo firmware and has good build quality and is cheap, this will be a hit!


----------



## euphemism (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> wow, nice find! A Cyclo clone, hopefully much cheaper. If it can run the Cyclo firmware and has good build quality and is cheap, this will be a hit!



Clone? No.

Cheap mimmick of? Yes.

No in-game menu, no features that the Evolution has that make it special.  Copy of Evolution GUI? Yes.  Same card shell?  Sorta, it's got some odd rectangular indent on the back...


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 26, 2008)

What we need, is what Urza said. A bit of info from this "guy" he knows. I'm a bit curious/skeptical about this device.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, nice find! A Cyclo clone, hopefully much cheaper. If it can run the Cyclo firmware and has good build quality and is cheap, this will be a hit!
> ...


really? I stand corrected.


----------



## xJonny (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for more info on this, it's interesting..


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(James B. @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There's only 2 pins in the charge port of the ds, so It's only for power and ground, no data.
> ...



The DS Phat had the same jack as the SP, so it included headphone data even though a normal headphone jack was included on the DS. The DS Lite optimized the jack design and now only provides power and ground pins.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10919

With little info actually available on this card so far, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Johnatton (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.edge-ds.cn/eng/index.html

English website.


----------



## 4saken (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice price.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 27, 2008)

Does it work on PAL? (just kidding)

SDHC, very nice. If it's just a mirror of the Cyclo, I will get one.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Nice price.



DSTT is still cheaper.
But if this really is a CycloDS clone, than it REALLY is a good price.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy crap, the English page isn't Engrish. There's an advantage for them already.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

The only difference between this and cyclods evolution will be the dev team. Only time will tell how well they can produce firmwares.


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 27, 2008)

What the little investigating i did it appears this uses the cyclods dldi file which i'm assuming would allow you to use the official cyclods firmware, though not sure how well it'd work.


----------



## bobfernando (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Holy crap, the English page isn't Engrish. There's an advantage for them already.



And TeamCyclops is any different? Team Cyclops is THE MOST down to earth flashcart people I have seen in the community.

Why support clones? The original is far better.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to jump on this. But don't want to end up regretting it later when I find out it's an n-card.

:just-waiting-for-gbatemp-to-confirm-as-cyclods-evolution:

EDIT:






Definite proof it's just a cycloDS with the firmware loaded from the microSD...
or not?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice find, DX has been getting alot of new flashcarts lately, all cheap


----------



## Foie (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice!  I might jump on this before they sell out like they did with the DSTT.  But then again, I might want to wait to see how their support is.  Hmm...


----------



## redact (Jan 27, 2008)

does anyone know if this is compatible with cyclo ds evo firmware?
ps. hope there's no DOAs


----------



## OSW (Jan 27, 2008)

if its as good as cyclo, i might buy one for the hell of it. its fekkin cheap.

but of course, we haven't had any confirmations yet.


----------



## 4saken (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Normmatt @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> What the little investigating i did it appears this uses the cyclods dldi file which i'm assuming would allow you to use the official cyclods firmware, though not sure how well it'd work.



How hard would it be to get the Cyclo DS Evo firmware to work on the EDGE if one is stored on micro SD while the other is flashed on (the EDGE software uses a .DAT file that needs to be preloaded on the micro sd card)


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Normmatt @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What the little investigating i did it appears this uses the cyclods dldi file which i'm assuming would allow you to use the official cyclods firmware, though not sure how well it'd work.
> ...



Wouldn't have a clue, i don't even know if its possible but seeing as the hardware is virtually identical it should be possible weather or not someone finds a way of doing it is another story.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 27, 2008)

If the EDGE card is infact a Cyclo DS clone, I would presume the files that need to be loaded onto the MicroSD would equivalent to the ones contained within CycloDS .evo updates.
Therefore, if one was able to extract the files from within a CycloDS .evo update file, it could work on an EDGE card.

Bear in mind that this is all coming from my limited knowledge of both flash card architecture and CycloDS updates.


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> If the EDGE card is infact a Cyclo DS clone, I would presume the files that need to be loaded onto the MicroSD would equivalent to the ones contained within CycloDS .evo updates.
> Therefore, if one was able to extract the files from within a CycloDS .evo update file, it could work on an EDGE card.
> 
> Bear in mind that this is all coming from my limited knowledge of both flash card architecture and CycloDS updates.



Though seeing as the cheat format doesnt seem to be directly compatible with the cyclods cheat editor i'm assuming this is a new firmware with parts of the cyclods code compiled in. I guess i'll wait for the edge team to release an update and see how well they actually support this card before thinking about buying it.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 27, 2008)

Why does everyone think this is a Cyclo Evo clone and not a DSTT clone? The pics comparing the Evo and Edge show very different PCBs, and the software doesn't seem to match up.

Does anyone actually have one of these yet?


----------



## neogba (Jan 27, 2008)

Because it has at least one feature that is exclusive to the Evolution and the OS resembles one too.

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=i.../07/n-9507.html

See Page 3


----------



## MaHe (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Why does everyone think this is a Cyclo Evo clone and not a DSTT clone? The pics comparing the Evo and Edge show very different PCBs, and the software doesn't seem to match up.
> 
> Does anyone actually have one of these yet?


Are you kidding? The card's shell is exactly the same as the 4th CycloDS batch (even has a grip for pulling the microSD out), the menus are exactly the same (the only difference is in the icons and some colors, it even uses CycloDS' DLDI file. True, it lacks some functions like Enhanched mode (and therefore RTS and real-time brightness change) or native EZ-Flash 3-in-1/Cyclops DS miniSD support.










Come on.


----------



## neogba (Jan 27, 2008)

It is reported to work well with the Ewin GBA Expansion Pak.

I notice it doesn't have the little icon settings per file, such as the DSTT.

The DSTT is well liked by reviewers and receivers. I wonder if this offers anything overall better? It's not cheaper.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 27, 2008)

If the EDGE and Cyclo use the same DLDI file, then there's a pretty good chance it is a clone.


----------



## danejade (Jan 27, 2008)

no news on a reseller yet ??--- too early days??? Looks like this ones got alot of potential! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Deal extreme wait has it --- might just take the plunge and get one!!


----------



## 4saken (Jan 27, 2008)

Dealextreme is a reseller right?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(James B. @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There's only 2 pins in the charge port of the ds, so It's only for power and ground, no data.
> ...



You're thinking original DS, I'm thinking DS Lite.


----------



## danejade (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Dealextreme is a reseller right?



Sorry mate forgot to refresh me page....whatta reckon wait it out or just buy the damn thing!?


----------



## danejade (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone know where is the orignal cyclo ds is made?? (apparently "in france" from older- reviews/plugs/resellers) Do yaz think really this is made in the same factory in really in china like all flash carts and some smartie/s put a different sicker and skin on the os  to sell it a reduced price??


----------



## Nero (Jan 27, 2008)

$28 for a CycloDS? Nice..
But it still lacks nice features like MaHe said.

I think I'll wait until reviews come out and is sold by a different retailer.

~Nero


----------



## 4saken (Jan 27, 2008)

Buy it and tell everyone about it


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 27, 2008)

HOHO!
Will that thing "Edge" be able to read cycloDS firmware?
Like the DSTT and TTDS?


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 27, 2008)

very groovy box, have to give them kudos for that.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 27, 2008)

I might buy it... and add to my flashcart collection


----------



## Kellicros (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, if this could be used to load CycloDS's firmware I would definitely get one. Strange though, if it has a 1mbit flash, why isn't it in use?


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 27, 2008)

The 1mbit of flash is in use, it contains the firmware which boots the loader.
What everyone refers to as the "firmware" is actually the loader.
The CycloDS has 16mbits of flash, seperate to the 1mbit, which contains the loader, as not to impinge onto the space on the MicroSD card.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Kellicros @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Wow, if this could be used to load CycloDS's firmware I would definitely get one. Strange though, if it has a 1mbit flash, why isn't it in use?


I will definately get one of these aswell if it can read cyclo firmware. Always wanted to buy Cyclo but always turned back because of the price. Thought it is not worthy for the price(doesnt matter how good it is).


----------



## Hit (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Normmatt @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> What the little investigating i did it appears this uses the cyclods dldi file which i'm assuming would allow you to use the official cyclods firmware, though not sure how well it'd work.


It won't the Cyclo firmware is stored on a flash chip inside the card
While on this card it boots from MicroSD
Even if you get it to boot from MicroSD the firmware will be excepting files to be on the flash and will provide an error
Here is some more info on the internals:
http://www.monroeworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12255


----------



## azotyp (Jan 27, 2008)

How can you all be so sure it is cyclods clone, it eaven wont have real time save or slow motion, so I dout it is clone of cyclods
http://www.edge-ds.cn/eng/features.html


----------



## Hit (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> How can you all be so sure it is cyclods clone, it eaven wont have real time save or slow motion, so I dout it is clone of cyclods
> http://www.edge-ds.cn/eng/features.html


Maybe it just doesn't mention


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> How can you all be so sure it is cyclods clone, it eaven wont have real time save or slow motion, so I dout it is clone of cyclods
> http://www.edge-ds.cn/eng/features.html



It's not quite a cycloDS clone, because it loads the firmware from the MicroSD card. But the firmware is identical to teamcyclops's last firmware. (does it have extended mode?)


----------



## qwertyasdf (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(danejade @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> no news on a reseller yet ??--- too early days??? Looks like this ones got alot of potential!



Hmm seems like it's available here too... price not bad.


----------



## ackers (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh great I bet I would've been better off getting one of these than my black CycloDS which I bought from Canada and should have come two days ago but instead I got a notice from Royal Mail saying it's in Customs and I need to play £11 to get the damn thing.

CON OF THE CENTURY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically I paid around £35 for my CycloDS Evo from gamersection.ca 3 weeks ago. I paid the shipping and international shipping fees and what-not. And 3 weeks later Royal Mail slip me a peice of card telling me I can pick up my Cyclo from Customs for an £11 fee!! WTF!! That totals to £46 when I could've just bought one from the UK for £35-£40 and it would've came a couple days later.

Sorry for the rant but I had to say something.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 27, 2008)

I would buy it but I have my DSTT coming in the mail, and I am waiting for my GBA cart too.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 27, 2008)

Just ordered it to test out lol.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(c2ironfist @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Just ordered it to test out lol.



Sweet. Remember to keep us updated.
And write a review too, pretty please?


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Sweet. Remember to keep us updated.
> And write a review too, pretty please?



*iritegood*@

No problem.  I'm still waiting for my DSTT card to arrive from DealExtreme Taking over a month now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) so I can compare it to the rest of my flashcards.

When this one arrives (also from DealExtreme) I'll test it out and share my findings.

My original plan was to offer comparisons between several popular flashcards and have Q&A along with testing requests between cards.  But not all my MicroSDHC cards have arrived yet and the DSTT problem on DealExtreme is slowing things down too.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(c2ironfist @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Just ordered it to test out lol.


I got some money saved for the Acekard RPG. Keep infos updated so I might wait a bit to get more info about the Edge card.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(c2ironfist @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet. Remember to keep us updated.
> ...



It always happens when a card becomes popular. Everyone runs off to deal extreme and then there's a shortage. I should probably buy mine before everyone else.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 27, 2008)

yes, please give us a review. I'll check back in a month.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> yes, please give us a review. I'll check back in a month.


LOL, in a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, we are talking about dealextreme... you never know, maybe 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope they can ship my package with dhl before new year in china.

Looks like a decent clone of the cyclods, and for a very good price  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are some pics: http://www.yyjoy.com/html/07/n-9507.html


----------



## Defiance (Jan 27, 2008)

Meh, I like my Evo better.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jan 27, 2008)

It ain't a clone, its a look-alike. If you look at the firmware you can see that it doesn't flash it to the 1mb flash instead it runs of the usd card, also it doesn't have the main features that people buy the cyclods evo for like enhanced menu, realtime save, slowdown, passme without usd and autoboot last nds game.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I hope they can ship my package with dhl before new year in china.
> 
> Looks like a decent clone of the cyclods, and for a very good priceÂ
> 
> ...


Of course you do, because you actually HAVE a cycloDS, as opposed to this new flash cart that you've never touched.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 28, 2008)

I've made some conclusions judging form pictures.

- PCB is not the same
- Shell is very similar but not the same (indent are sharp where the CycloDS is curved (the bite marks on the side))
- Packaging is not the same (It's soo much cooler!!)

umm.. thats bout it lol.

Some one else gotta check firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if anyone actually has one right now maybe comparison


----------



## Kamgusta (Jan 28, 2008)

As I already said... BUY IT ASAP!

It is pretty simple: they did a lower-cost CyloDS:
- firmware is stored on MicroSD, so no enhanced menu (I care more about the $40 difference: CycloDS sells for $70 -not shipped- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- same outstanding build quality (nice fitting case) and chippery (actel)
- same outstanding game and homebrew compatibility (ex. press SELECT to disable auto-DLDI patching)
- best-of-class power consumption (same as R4, 10% better than DSTT)

$28 shipped from DealExtreme: I already paid mine.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> As I already said... BUY IT ASAP!
> 
> It is pretty simple: they did a lower-cost CyloDS:
> - firmware is stored on MicroSD, so no enhanced menu (I care more about the $40 difference: CycloDS sells for $70 -not shipped-
> ...



I agree with you the CycloDS is double nearly triple any other flashcards that are available.
But if you care about saving money and getting a quality card.  R4, M3 DS Real would do just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know cuz I own both and I'm getting a DSTT in too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I ordered this cuz price was good and I'm assuming compatibility and performance would be good too.
You also have to admit the packaging is kick ass!


----------



## ahtin (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Well, I know there was a member here who had a review sample back in early December, but wanted to keep it hush-hush at the time.
> 
> If he hops online I'll see if he wants to post his thoughts on the device.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> As I already said... BUY IT ASAP!
> [...]
> $28 shipped from DealExtreme: I already paid mine.


For $5 more, I would have got a SuperCard DS one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who knows that they will update the firmware in the future.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 28, 2008)

ahtin @

Great pics look sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




raulpica @

Only gripe I have with supercard DS one is the battery sav option (last I remember, unless they changed it).  I'd rather save directly to MicroSD.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(c2ironfist @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> raulpica @
> 
> Only gripe I have with supercard DS one is the battery sav option (last I remember, unless they changed it).Â I'd rather save directly to MicroSD.


No gripe then, they changed it a lot back. Now it saves directly to MicroSD.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> No gripe then, they changed it a lot back. Now it saves directly to MicroSD.



lol really?  Hmm.. maybe I should get one now to play with... but I dont like the new white design.. thats the only gripe I have left lol


----------



## ahtin (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(c2ironfist @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> ahtin @
> 
> Great pics look sexy
> 
> ...



You can save direct to the microsd with new firmware


----------



## ahtin (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Ahtin, any chance you can give us a quick rundown?  Does it work as well as the CycloDS Evolution?  Does is have things like Real Time Save, etc?



I know someone will release the rom this week, you can compare with CycloDS later

no RTS, but
cheat code supported 
poor softreset (some games cant use it)
download play (perfect which I have tested)
bad look interface (my point of view, similar as R4 and CycloDS)
good design for the box
same usb reader as R4's one

** Support communication with Wii **


----------



## Kellicros (Jan 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, will the lack of 2mb flash prevents it for getting those good features of CycloDS? I mean, if that's true then it hardly stands out...


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually without the need for the 2mb flash they have more room for features than the cyclods evo but weather they will make use of it no one knows.


----------



## OSW (Jan 28, 2008)

so... what advantage does cyclods have by storing the firmware on an internal chip?

i wonder if the 1mbit edge boot loader is rewritable? if indeed it needed to be modified to read the cyclods firmware or something.

or maybe it will be as simple as loading a dump of the cyclods's firmware (.nds) with the edge cart, or working out the dat encryption and encrypting the the cyclods dump.


----------



## nds lite fan (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you able to use msn on the edge card?


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(nds lite fan @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Are you able to use msn on the edge card?




If BEup works,yes. Which it should since Beup is DLDI and Edge has a DLDI patch.


----------



## nds lite fan (Jan 28, 2008)

If BEup works,yes. Which it should since Beup is DLDI and Edge has a DLDI patch.

[/quote]

Ok that logic sounds right, so how would u load msn on(on the microSD card?), and with the edge card, how would u execute msn?


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 28, 2008)

nds lite fan said:


> If BEup works,yes. Which it should since Beup is DLDI and Edge has a DLDI patch.



Ok that logic sounds right, so how would u load msn on(on the microSD card?), and with the edge card, how would u execute msn?

[/quote]

Download Beup 0.3 from GBAtemp Link

Place it on the card and run it (Edge card auto patchs)


----------



## nds lite fan (Jan 28, 2008)

The Last Spartan said:


> nds lite fan said:
> 
> 
> > If BEup works,yes. Which it should since Beup is DLDI and Edge has a DLDI patch.
> ...



Download Beup 0.3 from GBAtemp Link

Place it on the card and run it (Edge card auto patchs)

[/quote]

Thanks for your help, you guys reply fast hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cheers again, im ordering a card l8r 2nite or 2moro morning off dx


----------



## omatic (Jan 28, 2008)

This looks good, but I'm worried about the future support for the cart. I've been extremely close to plunking down the $62 (w/ shipping) for a CycloDS, partially because their dev team is awesome (or so I've gathered). I already have an R4, but I want to have SDHC storage as well.

It's encouraging to see that the site uses proper grammar and whatnot, as well as the manual, but I still want to see how proactive these guys are.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 28, 2008)

There's no real time save according to comments on DX. Too bad because this is much cheaper than the CycloDS.


----------



## Kellicros (Jan 29, 2008)

One could always hope, I guess. The current Edge's firmware is identical to earlier CycloDS firmware, I would guess they are somehow related(*cough*R4/M3DSSimply*cough*). Say, if Edge finally "converted" the newer CycloDS firmware, we could see where this is going...


----------



## PBC (Jan 29, 2008)

Guy is selling 10 new edge cards on the GBATEMP trades forum

that will be all =P


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 30, 2008)

Haha, I was going to buy Cyclo this week. Now I don't know if I should buy this or not....
I really don't  care about extra features of the cyclo, but I liked it because of it's support from itsteam. but if All the games I have work, and DLDI patching works fine on Edge, I'll take this instead....


----------



## naes (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm very interested... This could be a good backup to my M3 Real...


----------



## euphemism (Jan 31, 2008)

To the guy who was pissed off about ordering an evolution instead of this, shut up.  This lacks the in-game menu, which means there is no slow motion, no LCD Brightness adjustment, and there is no real time saves.  No rumble integration, and no ram integration.  This is not a cheap clone of the evolution, it is a cheap mimmick with some of it's code.  To the guy praising the edge team for their english, they freaking stole the evolution's manual from teamcyclops and replaced all instinces of evolution with edge.  Please do not buy this card or support them.


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 31, 2008)

I honestly think this card is great if it comes close to what the Evo can do.. if it can hack the CycloDS Firmware that would be great for everyone.

Better card with an affordable price tag


----------



## c2ironfist (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats not true PharaohsVizier

It would make them work even harder to compete against the clone and make their card better.  The more competitors the more you fight for market share.

So if users are dropping the cycloDS for another card it would give TC incentives to work harder in developing better firmware for their product.


----------



## ECJanga (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> To the guy who was pissed off about ordering an evolution instead of this, shut up.Â This lacks the in-game menu, which means there is no slow motion, no LCD Brightness adjustment, and there is no real time saves.Â No rumble integration, and no ram integration.Â This is not a cheap clone of the evolution, it is a cheap mimmick with some of it's code.Â To the guy praising the edge team for their english, they freaking stole the evolution's manual from teamcyclops and replaced all instinces of evolution with edge.Â Please do not buy this card or support them.



I got a CycloDS, but I never use the enhanced menu, slow motion, LCD brightness (it's always set on 1) or real times saves.
I don't have a rumble extension nor Opera ram pack.

For people like me, this would be a nice alternative. I personally only run NDS roms with my CycloDS. Sometimes I use Moonshell for a quick movie, next to that I don't have any homebrew.

If this card has:

- 100% Game Compatibility
- 100% Download Play

People like me would be happy.


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 1, 2008)

+ they say it supports wii linking (with pokemon), and thats something that the r4ds or ttds cannot do atm!


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ECJanga @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To the guy who was pissed off about ordering an evolution instead of this, shut up.Â This lacks the in-game menu, which means there is no slow motion, no LCD Brightness adjustment, and there is no real time saves.Â No rumble integration, and no ram integration.Â This is not a cheap clone of the evolution, it is a cheap mimmick with some of it's code.Â To the guy praising the edge team for their english, they freaking stole the evolution's manual from teamcyclops and replaced all instinces of evolution with edge.Â Please do not buy this card or support them.
> ...


But see, I use the in-game menu all the time, and so do many others. So it's not a good clone of the Cyclo for a lot of people.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ECJanga @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To the guy who was pissed off about ordering an evolution instead of this, shut up.Â This lacks the in-game menu, which means there is no slow motion, no LCD Brightness adjustment, and there is no real time saves.Â No rumble integration, and no ram integration.Â This is not a cheap clone of the evolution, it is a cheap mimmick with some of it's code.Â To the guy praising the edge team for their english, they freaking stole the evolution's manual from teamcyclops and replaced all instinces of evolution with edge.Â Please do not buy this card or support them.
> ...


So your saying you never use soft-reset?


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If you don't expect any extra features, why go for the EDGE?Â DSTT or R4 offers a faster core at a lesser price.


Incorrect. The EDGE's menus are faster and more responsive than the R4's, and ALOT faster than the DSTT. This even applies when you have it set to display game icons.


----------



## Kamgusta (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> That's not entirely true.Â If you don't expect any extra features, why go for the EDGE?Â DSTT or R4 offers a faster coreDumno.
> QUOTEat a lesser price.


Questionable.

p.s. SDHC?


----------



## 4saken (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(.::5pYd3r::. @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> So your saying you never use soft-reset?



You can, but compatibility is fairly poor at the moment.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(.::5pYd3r::. @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying you never use soft-reset?
> ...


I wish you people would stop making statements about a cart that you know almost nothing about.

Soft-reset has worked with 15/15 of the games I've tried.


----------



## 4saken (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm basing it off a statement ahtin made and what he has already told me about the EDGE. If the kernel has already been upgraded, then I'm sorry I did not know.

EDIT: More specifically he said the "bigger games" would work, while the compatibility was more spotty with the less known ones. I mean he is the expert right, after having tested the card for almost 2 months


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Assuming that this cart is similar to the CycloDS Evolution (similar hardware and software), then in theory it should have the same speed as the CycloDS Evolution.Â I'm guessing that if it is faster, it is because of the features they cut out.


I'd like to make this clear, because apparently you guys just don't get it:

_Just because it *looks *like the CycloDS firmware, doesn't mean it *is  *the CycloDS firmware. _

Its like you've never seen a product try to mimic another before.

The in-game features "cut out" would have no effect on the speed of the cart's menu.

One again, stop making statements about a cart you know almost nothing about.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I understand that, but it has the same components, and even though it is running different firmwares, it is undeniable that the firmwares share the some similarities, look at the files yourself if you don't believe me.
> BECAUSE ITS SO HARD TO COPY FILE NAMES AND IMAGES AMIRITE?
> 
> 
> ...


The game list menu? No.


Now we're just talking about fucking common sense.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Lol nonono, I mean the ACTUAL FILES.


Do you have the source code?

Because if not, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Thats really not enough to base such a conclusion on.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I'm guessing you have your EDGE?Â How is it?


In the process of writing the review now.

So far, I'd say it was definitely better than the DSTT and R4. Lacks alot of the features that other carts like the CycloDS and SCDS1 have, but has a great interface. Good budget cart.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 3, 2008)

Already out of stock on DealExtreme? Aww.


----------



## c2ironfist (Feb 3, 2008)

can't wait for a review guys.. awaits


----------



## ECJanga (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(.::5pYd3r::. @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ECJanga @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...



Not really no. I used to use it. However, when someday it was messing up my Download Play compatibility I disabled it. I only used it in the beginning, I was switching ROMs all the time. Lately I play a game and then turn the DS off. I stick to 1 game now =)


----------



## Kamgusta (Feb 3, 2008)

soft reset is almost useless
for not spending 4 seconds to boot you are trading game compatibility and download play support
wow


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> soft reset is almost useless
> for not spending 4 seconds to boot you are trading game compatibility and download play support
> wow


Nothing you just said makes any sense.


----------



## Kamgusta (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > soft reset is almost useless
> ...


Not my problem, yours.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...


Babbling nonsense could become a problem eventually


----------



## xJonny (Feb 3, 2008)

Consult your local general practitioner!

Back on track - isn't soft-reset meant to be nicer to your battery too?


----------



## sepinho (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like a decent card, even more so after reading Urza's review.

But where would one buy such a card, if inclined to? Both DX and emvee are sold out and I couldn't even find it at amazon.de or .co.uk.


----------

